# The Geek Test



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 21, 2011)

How many of you have taken the Geek Test? If you haven't, take it and report back!

I got a 42.24092%.


----------



## Edward (Aug 21, 2011)

lol ~10%
I'm so cool


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 21, 2011)

26.01476


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 21, 2011)

42.25... Something % (Nub enough to press the refresh button by accident).

P.S. I was upset with having under 50% at first.


----------



## emolover (Aug 21, 2011)

30.99631%.

Not too bad I think.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 21, 2011)

82.059%...didn't think it would be that high haha


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 21, 2011)

46.30996%


----------



## Vinny (Aug 21, 2011)

1.29% - Poser

Idk if I'm just really cool or what. The only things I checked were:



Spoiler



I own...
A rubiks cube
2+ rubiks cubes

I have watched (2+ times)...
a monty python movie 2 times

I have...
solved a rubiks cube
solved different kinds of rubiks cubes


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 21, 2011)

6.82657% - Poser


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 21, 2011)

50.55351% - Super Geek...


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 21, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> 50.55351% - Super Geek...


 
Like baus.


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 21, 2011)

13% ish I'm surprised.


----------



## gundamslicer (Aug 21, 2011)

3.3


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 21, 2011)

2.95%

I guess I'm not a geek and I'm ok with that. I was also too lazy to read every single category.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 21, 2011)

12.54%


----------



## Mikel (Aug 21, 2011)

~14% for me


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 21, 2011)

8.85609% - Poser


----------



## Kian (Aug 21, 2011)

7.19557%- Poser. 

I'm not a techie or a math or sci-fi enthusiast so that made almost every answer no. Most of the things that I ended up checking were history/literature related.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 21, 2011)

24.72325 - geek


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 21, 2011)

11.99262%

Geekish Tendencies.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 21, 2011)

70.66421% 
I'm a geek =P


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 21, 2011)

30.62731% - Total Geek.

:/

Seems fair enough.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 21, 2011)

2.95203%


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw these:

dated a geek 
married a geek

And decided that if they weren't reverse scored this was a bad test.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 21, 2011)

5.16605% - Poser.

Thought I'd rank higher to be honest, though I guess I hate half the stuff on there.. Like sci-fi crap =S.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 21, 2011)

6%
I checked the Rubik's cube ones, the reading science fiction ones, and the one about it happening all over again.


----------



## maggotcuber (Aug 21, 2011)

30.029% I was expecting more xD


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 21, 2011)

9.22509%


----------



## tx789 (Aug 21, 2011)

Every one here should tick at least 4 the cubing ones


----------



## reyrey (Aug 21, 2011)

8.48708% - Poser


----------



## goflb (Aug 21, 2011)

26.38376% - Total Geek


----------



## stoic (Aug 21, 2011)

4.79705%


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 21, 2011)

Around 25%


----------



## Escher (Aug 21, 2011)

25.27675%...

If I hadn't spent many of my teenage years trying *not* to be a geek I could probably have scored a lot higher...


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 21, 2011)

26.38376% Geek...

Not surprised.


----------



## jskyler91 (Aug 21, 2011)

Escher said:


> 25.27675%...
> 
> If I hadn't spent many of my teenage years trying *not* to be a geek I could probably have scored a lot higher...


 
I feel exactly the same way, I got a 38 percent, but I remember desiring to do almost everything on the list but knew it was crazy geeky so I decided not to.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 21, 2011)

Around 25%


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 21, 2011)

2.9%

i pretty much dont understand what any of those questions meant except the chemistry, physics, doctor who and cube ones


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 21, 2011)

11.99262...

Crap. I really need to get my otaku cousin who has read the whole H.P. Series more than a couple times to do this test XD


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 21, 2011)

32.28782%

Total Geek.


----------



## slocuber (Aug 21, 2011)

4.24354%


----------



## tim (Aug 21, 2011)

19.74%

Meh, why is consuming Sci-Fi stuff considered geeky?


----------



## aaronb (Aug 21, 2011)

How is playing Risk all the way to the end geeky?

38.19%


----------



## n00bcub3r (Aug 21, 2011)

8.67159 Poser


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 21, 2011)

20.1107%
Geek... Sounds about right.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 21, 2011)

2.0% poser


----------



## Rook (Aug 21, 2011)

13.65%

One of the geeky things should be "You are posting your score on a forum".


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 21, 2011)

50.1845%

A lot geekier than I thought I was..


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 21, 2011)

about 7%-poser


----------



## Innocence (Aug 21, 2011)

38%...was quite disappointed.

So. I need to work on my geekiness in the way of physical gaming (tabletop, board, etc). Also, comic books, geeky conventions, and movies.


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 21, 2011)

3.87454% - Poser


----------



## gbcuber (Aug 21, 2011)

14.14465%, I thought I would score way higher


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 21, 2011)

2,95203 % - Poser


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Aug 21, 2011)

ellwd said:


> 4.79705%


 
I got the exact same thing!


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 21, 2011)

50.369% - Super Geek


----------



## JyH (Aug 21, 2011)

6.08856% - Poser


----------



## Skullush (Aug 21, 2011)

7.74908% - Poser

D:


----------



## nitay6669 (Aug 21, 2011)

24.72 
thats low


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 21, 2011)

19.7417%


----------



## Verack (Aug 21, 2011)

I got 18.xx%. Don't remember exactly.


----------



## Escher (Aug 21, 2011)

tim said:


> 19.74%
> 
> Meh, why is consuming Sci-Fi stuff considered geeky?


 
Involves both escapism from reality and technology?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 21, 2011)

8.11%

I can't remember the exact value.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 21, 2011)

Rook said:


> 13.65%
> 
> One of the geeky things should be "You are posting your score on a forum".


 
You could have selected one of the boxes at the bottom that was pretty much "Check this if we left something off that I consider geeky." I do believe that fits the bill.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 21, 2011)

4.xx 
Poser.


----------



## Escher (Aug 21, 2011)

My girlfriend got 37.08% .......


----------



## Owen (Aug 21, 2011)

Why are these scores so low? What do you guys do all day?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 21, 2011)

4.98% I'M A TRUE POSER


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 21, 2011)

Owen said:


> Why are these scores so low? What do you guys do all day?


 
Have you even looked at the test? Let alone taken it.


----------



## Owen (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes. I got 24ish. That's because I don't care about sci-fi or fantasy. But really, how could anyone NOT have done any of this stuff.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 21, 2011)

4.98.

I was like OMG whenever I could tick a box...

I don't watch that much sci-fi or play computer games so..


----------



## masteranders1 (Aug 21, 2011)

21.58672% - Geek

Meh, lower than I would've thought. Oh well.


----------



## MalusDB (Aug 21, 2011)

about 8%, what i expected tbh, alot of questions were "typical" geekiness. Im a genetics student and nothing on intense biology was asked, otherwise i would be WAY up.


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 21, 2011)

35.24%

I went through pretty quick though, as that thing is quite long. I wonder how many people actually get 75%+ (they should have statistics on these things).


----------



## Dimeg (Aug 21, 2011)

17.5675% about right..


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Aug 21, 2011)

7.38007% Lower than i expected


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 21, 2011)

8.11808%

There should have been more boxes for "I can think of other things that should get me points on this test"


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Aug 21, 2011)

4.05904% - Poser I agree with ubercuber xD, This is much lower than I expected, more lik 15%


----------



## jrb (Aug 21, 2011)

12.91513%

Geekish Tendencies


----------



## cubeslayer (Aug 21, 2011)

10.3321% - Geekish Tendencies. At first, I was disappointed. But now, I feel numb.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 21, 2011)

43.72694% - Major Geek.

I think it's much easier to score a higher percentage on this test if you're older. For instance, now it's purely geeky silliness to become comfortable at hexadecimal, whereas 30 years ago, it was almost essential to be good at hexadecimal to accomplish useful geeky things.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 21, 2011)

32% - Total Geek.
Was more than I anticiapted!


----------



## Goosly (Aug 21, 2011)

14.76015% - Geekish Tendencies
(I've read all Harry Potters multiple times, I own a four-color pen and I've celebrated Pi day)



Mike Hughey said:


> I think it's much easier to score a higher percentage on this test if you're older.


I agree


----------



## Talon2461 (Aug 21, 2011)

Did this for fun 

29.15129% - Total Geek <---- expecting as much


----------



## Zbox95 (Aug 21, 2011)

12.92 "Geekish Tendencies" Ha, didin't expect anything else!


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 21, 2011)

7.38007% - Poser
I really did expect higher than that.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 21, 2011)

2.9...- Poser


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 21, 2011)

13.65314% Geekish Tendencies

that percentage will double in the next 5-10 years


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 21, 2011)

~17.5%

Not bad.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 21, 2011)

like 12% Geekish tendencies

I have played Risk 
all the way to the end 

Made me LoL


----------



## cubernya (Aug 21, 2011)

Also, pi to only 10 digits? How does that make you a geek? Knowing it to 500 such as me on the other hand...I could see that


----------



## Bapao (Aug 21, 2011)

16%

I've never considered myself a geek...oh well.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 21, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Also, pi to only 10 digits? How does that make you a geek? Knowing it to 500 such as me on the other hand...I could see that



i know 2 :|


----------



## emolover (Aug 21, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> like 12% Geekish tendencies
> 
> I have played Risk
> all the way to the end
> ...


 
Risk is the greatest game ever.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2011)

44%


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 21, 2011)

6.08856% - Poser :fp


----------



## insane569 (Aug 21, 2011)

12.73063% - Geekish Tendencies
damnit i fell useless


----------



## Innocence (Aug 21, 2011)

Goosly said:


> I agree


 
Especially with ones involving college (I'm not there yet) and "Before 1996" (I was <2 years old XD)


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Aug 22, 2011)

5,35055-poser. I think that I am merely a different breed of geek


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 22, 2011)

15%


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2011)

12%


----------



## Cuberguy21 (Aug 22, 2011)

1.47601


----------



## reyrey (Aug 22, 2011)

IngeniousBanana said:


> 5,35055-poser. I think that I am merely a different breed of geek


 
Same here with my ~8.5% in page 3


----------



## Godmil (Aug 22, 2011)

31.73%  I thought I'd be higher.


----------



## theace (Aug 22, 2011)

11.62632% - Geekish Tendencies. I thought it'd be MUCH higher. I'm Happy


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 22, 2011)

26.38376% -- Total Geek


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 22, 2011)

~14%
thats really low....


----------



## BigSams (Aug 23, 2011)

10.3321% - Geekish Tendencies
I'm offended that they don't think I'm geekier.


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 23, 2011)

13.46863%


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm shocked to have scored as highly as I did


----------



## Raffael (Aug 23, 2011)

53.69004% -Super Geek

hmm, i'm a bit surprised.
there we're a lot of things missing.

actually i started the test with comparing the english and the german version - they are different.


----------



## LarsN (Aug 23, 2011)

31% and I'm not really that geeky. I just like scifi-books, movies and games. Well, one of my best friends in "college" was chairman of the Danish Nerd Society 

I think Mike has a point about the age issue, though. Back in the days a lot of the mentioned movies and series where on tv quite a lot. Now a days you would have to buy them.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

9-10% just what i expected


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 23, 2011)

28.59779% Total Geek


----------



## Meep (Aug 23, 2011)

38.74539% - Major Geek


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2011)

19.37269-Geek
I'm really dissapointed, I expected it to be so much higher. ):


----------



## pluemo (Aug 23, 2011)

2.58303% - Poser I'm surprised


----------



## mmitchev (Aug 23, 2011)

31.18081%

I am pretty geeky but it has decreased over the years (not on the math team anymore, actually do sports now, forgot digits of pi). Any other DnD'ers here?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 23, 2011)

37.26937% - Major Geek

Most of that is the computer stuff


----------



## Julian (Aug 23, 2011)

~17%


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 24, 2011)

33.57934% - Total Geek


----------



## kvaele (Aug 24, 2011)

~56%, actually less then I expected.


----------

